# What's the smallest turtle available in Australia?



## Rediah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting a turtle but i dont want one that gets too big. I was wondering if anyone can tell me what type of turtle doesnt get too big and how long they live for?

thank you


----------



## norris (Dec 16, 2007)

They can live for a longgggg time.


----------



## Rediah (Dec 16, 2007)

20 yrs??

I was thinking i was about 20 years... dunno why.... but I'd think that different turtles would have different lifespans so i may be right for one type of turtle maybe...


----------



## norris (Dec 16, 2007)

I think in the wild they can get up to 80+ years. Less in captivity though. I'm not sure which is the smallest.


----------



## norris (Dec 16, 2007)

20 yrs is about how long snakes live for (in captivity)


----------



## bigguy (Dec 16, 2007)

Get a Penny Turtle. There are small, at least for a while)))


----------



## dezza09 (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't think Penny Turtles actually existed


----------



## mines bigger (Dec 16, 2007)

'twas a joke


----------



## Rediah (Dec 16, 2007)

I figured. There was a stage when i beleived in Penny Turtles but those days are gone.

I think Macleay River turtle would be the best as i want something that stays under or around 20cm. 

I'll check it out further elsewhere but if anyone has any info on them that'd also be very helpful. At this point I'd still like to know the average life span of one of these and any other useful things like laws regarding this turtle and do i need a particular licence (other then a QLD rec wildlife licence) and so on.


----------



## cris (Dec 17, 2007)

Either macleay's or flat shelled would be the smallest avaiable. As far as i know male saw shells will also stay under well under 20cm too.

As for lifespan 50+ i would imagine, there wont really be much useful data on captive lifespans for a long time...


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 17, 2007)

norris said:


> 20 yrs is about how long snakes live for (in captivity)



Actually it's the other way around. I know of a turtle (Eastern snake-necked turtle) that has been in captivity for 86 years. There is less stress for a turtle living in captivity, and if fed a natural, well balanced diet then the skies the limit.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 17, 2007)

bigguy said:


> Get a Penny Turtle. There are small, at least for a while)))



What the hell is a penny turtle Bob? LOL Is it similar to a tyre snake that bites it's tail and can roll away at high speeds? BTW, how are those Phoenix's going that you're breeding?


----------



## norris (Dec 17, 2007)

ok expansa, my mistake. (but you quoted the wrong thing)


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 17, 2007)

[QUOTE Is it similar to a tyre snake that bites it's tail and can roll away at high speeds? [/QUOTE]

silly me, i thought they were hoop snakes!!


----------

